# freezing air compressor



## christianH (Apr 7, 2008)

I have a problem with my gas powered air compressor. i work in the Lake Placid NY area and am a framer. since it has been in the low 20's, my hoses have been collecting alot of water and freezing at the fittings and blocking my air flow. Does any one know of a additive for the compressor tanks that will keep them from freezing up. Some one mentioned air brake additive, but I'm not sure.


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

keep your tank filled with air.


----------



## s. donato (Jan 23, 2008)

i would also make sure your hoses and compressor are at the same air temp... ie make sure both are outside or inside vs one inside one outside. since your framing i would imagine both are outside. you could also add a water catcher to the hose connectors to try and help collect is before it gets into the hoses.

i know trying to keep the tank filled over night could be a problem due to leaking hoses and fittings so i don't know if that would work. 

let me know if you find an additive that can go in the compressor tank.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Wrap the hose in pipe insulation all but the last so many feet.


Here is the best solution.


http://plumbing.hardwarestore.com/52-299-heat-tape.aspx











http://www.hardwarestore.com/media/product/291716_front500.jpg


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

they make anti freeze for this in the oil you put in your guns. you need to put it in at the beginning of the hose, not the end. your fittings are usually the culprit to freezing, not your hoses. keep a propane torch handy for this.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

*Lubricant / Antifreeze*

http://www.hosexpress.com/airfittings/airlubricants.htm

http://www.ibtinc.com/primemover/archive/PM200612/fp02.html

http://www.airtoolsdirect.us/pts_637.htm

http://www.toolbarn.com/product/coilhose/ATL016W/


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

how often are you bleeding your compressor, the less water thats in the tank, the less you'll have getting to the hose


----------



## fehrandsquare (Feb 7, 2008)

I use a in-line moisture trap at the compressor and *Paslode pneumatic oil* with *antifreeze*


----------



## samthedog (Mar 15, 2008)

woodworkbykirk said:


> how often are you bleeding your compressor, the less water thats in the tank, the less you'll have getting to the hose


My thoughts exactly. I work in under 20 degrees C and have never had anything freeze up. I empty my moisture trap daily and bleed the water from the tank. I have fitted a bleed line with a valve so I just give it a quick blast once a week to eject any moisture from the tank. The rest is caught in the moisture trap. Mind you the air is VERY dry here (around 5 - 15% relative humidity).


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

*line freezing*

We use air line anti-freeze that truckers use. In 5 seasons of use we never yet had to replace any seals.


----------



## ecto tom (Nov 14, 2014)

heat tape would work great but kind of pricey. I have a filter and a lubricator mounted on a plywood box that I plug into the compressor with a short hose I made. I run all my lines off of this. also I had to make a box to cover the compressor like a shroud. (fire hazard). this shroud holds just enough heat produced by the compressor itself to keep it warm enough to work. the guns are another battle. so the filter catches a good chunk of moisture keeping it from getting into lines, the antifreeze/oil mix lubricates the lines and helps keep them from freezing and the shroud keeps the compressor warm. also I take compressor and lines home every night to drain any water out of them. after all this trouble I still have to keep guns warm too and they all shoot slower. gotta love framing in the winter


----------



## muskoka guy (Nov 16, 2013)

I was told by the paslode rep to use antifreeze that is compatible with aluminum rads. Add it into the hoses at the compressor.


----------



## BAREIN (Dec 26, 2007)

We put a little antifreeze right in the tanks, compressor is only used for framing or roofing,, I would not want to do that to one that I used to spray paint with


----------



## SAcarpenter (Oct 10, 2008)

We drain our tanks at break, lunch, and at the end of the day. Use a winter tool oil daily, sometimes twice a day. We also set up a few sheets of plywood in an area to create a "hot box" to heat stuff up and keep it heated throughout the day. It's also nice to have extra guns and staplers to switch out when they freeze up. When its super cold we don't usually have a problem. It's only between 25-35 F


----------



## muskoka guy (Nov 16, 2013)

I agree with SA. Most of the time that we have freezing hoses is when the temperature is below freezing, then warms up to about the freezing mark. When it is well below freezing we never have a problem. As stated, we put anti freeze in the hoses at the compressor. About two teaspoons usually does it. Sometimes we switch out the main hose for a new one and put the other one in the heat to unthaw. We then blow it out after it thaws.


----------



## SAcarpenter (Oct 10, 2008)

When you plug in a hose, jam a nail in the female end and blow out the moisture. You'll see the white turn to clear and you're good to go. Every little bit helps. I'll snap some pics tomorrow if I think about it, gonna be about 6 degrees in the am. The real treat is getting the lift started. But thats a whole other thread!


----------



## SAcarpenter (Oct 10, 2008)

Nothing fancy just a few sheets of osb. Just make sure you keep the hoses and guns away from the exhaust. The idea is to capture the heat but not the moisture. Leave a hole so the machines can vent as well. On really cold days, I'll let the generator run pointed at the compressor pump for a little while to heat it up. Pump oil gets pretty thick no matter what weight you have in there


----------



## mi-roofer (Nov 19, 2014)

We always put rubbing alcohol in our lead hose at compressor, and in any splitters. And lean sheets on compressor. Keep extra hoses in truck on dash with heat on and swap them out as they freeze


----------

